# Elite benefits in Hawaii



## vball2go2 (May 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard of any Elite benefits in Hawaii while stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Viilage Lagoon, GW or Kalia?  I heard if you were elite you got free breakfast in the morning and free cocktails/snaks at the GW?   Has anyone ever experienced this?  Just wondering? Thanks
vball


----------



## janckenn (May 24, 2012)

I was at GW in July 2011.  I am an owner there.  There is an owner's lounge with great continental breakfast.  Thoughout the day, the are complimentary snacks and drinks.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am an Elite member in Hawaii (Grand Waikikian), you receive some advantages such as free breakfast on the member floor, this is the same in all Hilton Hotel (as Elite you are Gold member in Hilton Honors) you have free breakfast for 2 and free internet usage

Have a great day


----------



## Dreamz999 (May 29, 2012)

I'm an Elite owner as well.  Do you know what floor it's on?  I will be there in July.  Is it different than the check-in/check-out hospitality lounge?


----------



## janckenn (May 30, 2012)

Owner's lounge is on one of the penthouse levels at Grand Waikkikian.
The hospitality lounge is on one of the lower levels.  
They are 2 separate facilities.
One for owners at GW and the other for everybody else.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 30, 2012)

According to the HGVC website, the Grand Waikikian penthouse lounge is only available to penthouse guests.



> From http://www.grandwaikikian.com/031_facilities_GW_E2_00011.html
> 
> *Penthouse Lounge*
> Located on the 35th floor, the executive penthouse lounge dedicated to penthouse guests offers the ultimate service of Hilton resorts. Guests can enjoy continental breakfast in the morning, and wine, cheese, and other pupus(appetizers) in the evening.
> ...


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 31, 2012)

The Elite perk I like the best is the room upgrade.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 1, 2012)

janckenn & ThierryJapan, as elite members, were you staying in a non-penthouse unit when you had access to the executive penthouse lounge?

Just wondering if Penthouse Lounge access has been extended to all Elite owners staying at the Grand Waikikian (regardless of the unit they reserved).


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 1, 2012)

*Elite*

I was staying at the Penthouse 2 BR.

That's a good question, usually stay in a 1 BR platinum eventhough I own a 2 BR. Give me half a week extra, but usually I cook my own breakfast


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 2, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> I was staying at the Penthouse 2 BR.
> 
> That's a good question, usually stay in a 1 BR platinum eventhough I own a 2 BR. Give me half a week extra, but usually I cook my own breakfast



Thanks

Based on previous posts, janckenn also was staying in a penthouse unit when he had access to the penthouse lounge.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1248734&postcount=2
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1234985&postcount=30


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 5, 2012)

*Elite*

After the different post I have asked HGVC if we could use the lounge as we are Elite eventhough we are not staying at penthouse units.

They confirmed that Elite members can use the penthouse's lounge. To be verifed in real action (I am planing to go there in October).

If anyone can "test" before, thanks to let us know!


----------



## vball2go2 (Jun 10, 2012)

HGVC told me the same thing.  I am going in July and hope to use the lounge as well.  I will let you all now.
Thanks again for everyone's responese.  We appreciate it!!


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 10, 2012)

*Waiting for your confirmation!!*



vball2go2 said:


> HGVC told me the same thing.  I am going in July and hope to use the lounge as well.  I will let you all now.
> Thanks again for everyone's responese.  We appreciate it!!



That's a good news to hear, it will be even better once we can confirm it.

Waiting for your feedback!


----------

